

Generalization of technological progressions - pstinnett
http://www.marco.org/294435307

======
stcredzero
Why color? One word: magazines. Another: Sales. Another: Marketing.

Color is easy to sell. Color is easier to market. Color grabs attention.
Magazines will want color for pretty pictures and advertisements. Magazines in
a ebook reader will be hot.

~~~
silentOpen
Magazines will first come to tablet-like devices which will acquire e-book
reader buttons. Most likely, the data format will be hypertext (if not HTML)
based.

By 2015.

------
andrewcooke
i'd love to have an ultralight laptop with an e-ink screen. something like my
thinkpad x60, which is a few years old now, but with a current processor, 4GB
memory, and a screen i can work on outside.

i don't give a damn about games - i just want to be able to write and test
code wherever i am.

